# Mustek GSmart Mini 3 , 2.0 Mio Magapixel für 59€



## webjumper (4. September 2003)

und hier der link link


----------



## orange (5. September 2003)

*und warum machst du solch einen post?*

hi, also ich frag mich warum du solch einen post schreibst, willst du werbung für diese kamera machen oder belustigst du dich? ich verstehe leider noch keinen sinn.


cu orange


----------



## webjumper (6. September 2003)

Sorry hatte wenig Zeit wollte einen Beitrag schreiben und schwups da kam wer und ich muss schnell fertig machen.   Nervt aber


----------

